# The Italian Job



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

In a hotel room, Jim Morrison is in one corner with the rest of his band; in another corner are John Lennon, Paul McCartney, George Harrison and Ringo Star - all are naked. 
Monica Lewinsky walks in, squats seductively in front of Jim Morrison and begins to play the pink oboe. She gives him the presidential treatment then moves on to his guitarist, bassist, then his drummer and the keyboard player. 
When she's finished, she licks her lips and wanders over to John Lennon and begins to do the same to him. 
At that moment, there's a huge crash and Michael Caine smashes through a wall in a Mini-Cooper. He jumps out, grabs her by the scruff of the neck and shouts

scroll down wait for it

"Oi, you're only supposed to blow the bloody Doors off!""


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] BRILLIANT


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

> BRILLIANT


I second that


----------

